# Hey! Does this pic look like my guppy is square? Plz look!



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

Does my new guppy look square to anyone ?














:mrgreen: Thnkx


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

um, no not to me.


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

hmph! lol umm..my guppy that had babies 3 days ago still acts like she going to give birth..she is still hiding and going by the heater ..why?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

If you have a male in the tank, she is probably trying to stay away from him to get her strength back.
Tony


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

She doesn't look square.. Also, the stress of giving birth may be causing her to hang low for a while..


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

no male in the tank..o ummm r u sure she dosnt look square..everyone else :king: said my other one didnt look square and she had her babies :smile:


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, you didn't give us any ABOVE shots of her for us to be able to determine _that_ square. You just asked if she looked square from the photos provided. She really doesn't look to me like she's about to pop with babies, either.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Not all guppies will have a square shape before having babies. Sometimes you just have to wait and see.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL you guys will love my skillful artwork, but the change in my platy was this extreme since she's been pregnant. I'm sure that guppies stay smaller, but here's my rendition of the difference...LOL


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

lol thanks i never new they would look pregnant! lol j/k :king:


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL...well I did try to capture the squarishness of the belly. An now everyone knows why I didn't go to art school


----------



## unthinkable90 (Aug 20, 2005)

this sucks ..that guppy had a really round and big belly last night and i woke up and it looked smaller but no fry ..it might be my imagination..but if it wasnt he might have at the babies...or dropped eggs


----------

